# Hello every 1



## Diane (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hello every 1 Question about euro lights*

I'm a new member from Los Angeles, Im looking to purchase tail lights and i came across this web site with really great prices im interested in the euro chrome lights for my 95 altima only 1 problem I heard somewhere that euro lights were not legalized in the los angeles area the set of lights brand new in the box for only $95.00 now is it worth it or not? 



Seeking advice ,Diane


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I dont know if you have heard of other Nissan websites. There are a lot of places to purchase them. Try going here:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/index.php


----------



## str8wick3d (Oct 28, 2005)

ebay!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

skootz1 said:


> I dont know if you have heard of other Nissan websites. There are a lot of places to purchase them. Try going here:
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/index.php


NPM doesn't sell anything.

The taillights have problems with leakage, if you get them also get you some silicone to seal around them. 

I'm not sure as far as lagality goes though.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

If their DOT approved they should be legal.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> If their DOT approved they should be legal.


not true, some places you can't have anything but OEM lighting.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> not true, some places you can't have anything but OEM lighting.



thats how all places should be! hhhaha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats how all places should be! hhhaha



Eh, I think the Crystal Clears on the b14 are a great swap to have done as far as lighting goes.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Diane said:


> I'm a new member from Los Angeles, Im looking to purchase tail lights and i came across this web site with really great prices im interested in the euro chrome lights for my 95 altima only 1 problem I heard somewhere that euro lights were not legalized in the los angeles area the set of lights brand new in the box for only $95.00 now is it worth it or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking advice ,Diane


diane the altezza tails ont he altima they are ok cuz they meet the DOT requirements . As long as it has the DOT stamp on the bottom your ok to go since in LA they mainly care about smaugh.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

Diane said:


> I'm a new member from Los Angeles, Im looking to purchase tail lights and i came across this web site with really great prices im interested in the euro chrome lights for my 95 altima only 1 problem I heard somewhere that euro lights were not legalized in the los angeles area the set of lights brand new in the box for only $95.00 now is it worth it or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





you can also check carpartswholesale.com, they offer lots of parts for a reasonable price, you might find alteza lights for your car..you can ask for their assistance..i think the shop is in LA.


----------

